# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  الفرق بين المذي والمني ورطوبة فرج المرأة

## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

السؤال
*أنا  فتاة في 17 من العمر أعاني من كثرة خروج المذي، فكلما أتفقد نفسي أجده  وأحيانا لا أشعر بخروجه حتى في أوقات الصلاة أتحفظ وأسد المنطقة لكي لا  يصيب ملابسي، لأن نزوله يستمر، وقبل يومين بعد استيقاظي ـ لا أتذكرـ أو  يمكن بعد مدة في المساء تفقدت نفسي فوجدت مذيا ـ سائلا أبيض لزجا ـ وكان  معه بعض البقع الصفراء فشككت إن كان مذيا ومنيا مختلطان، ثم غيرت الحفاظة،  وبعد ذلك نظرت فوجدت بقعا صفراء قليلة فهل يجب في هذه الحالة أن أغتسل أم  أستمر هكذا؟ مع أنني أعاني من الوسواس، لذا أشك في هذه الأمور كثيرا.
*
الإجابــة
*الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد: 
**فالمذي  سائل رقيق أبيض يخرج عند التفكير، أو الملاعبة وقد لا يشعر الإنسان  بخروجه، فإن كان هذا الذي ترينه مذيا فالواجب عليك تطهيره من بدنك وثوبك  والوضوء منه، وقد بينا كيفية تطهير المذي من البدن والثوب في الفتوى رقم: 50657، فانظريها.**وإن  كنت مصابة بسلس المذي فتحفظي بشد خرقة، أو نحوها على الموضع وتوضئي لكل  صلاة بعد دخول وقتها وصلى بهذا الوضوء الفرض وما شئت من النوافل إلا أن  تحدثي بحدث آخر، وهذا حكم المصاب بالسلس، ولبيان ضابط الإصابة بالسلس انظري  الفتوىرقم: 119395.
وأما  مني المرأة فإنه وإن كان رقيقا أصفر، لكن خاصيته التي يعرف بها كما ذكر  العلماء هي رائحته المشبهة لرائحة طلع النخل، وخروجه  بلذة ويعقبه فتور  الشهوة، ولمعرفة صفة مني المرأة ومذيها وكيفية التفريق بينهما انظري  الفتاوى التالية أرقامها: 135248، 131658، 128091.
وإذا  شككت في الخارج هل هو مني، أو غيره فإنك تتخيرين بينهما فتجعلين له حكم  أحدهما كما هو قول الشافعية وهو الأنسب بحال الموسوس، وانظري الفتوى رقم: 64005 .وأما  إن كان ما ترينه من الإفرازات العادية المعروفة برطوبات فرج المرأة، فإن  هذه الرطوبات طاهرة على الراجح فلا يجب غسلها من البدن، أو الثوب، وإن كانت  ناقضة في قول الجمهور، وانظري الفتوى رقم: 110928.وإن  كنت مصابة بسلس هذه الرطوبات فحكم المصاب بالسلس هو ما مر من وجوب الوضوء  لكل صلاة بعد دخول وقتها، ولا يلزمك التحفظ والحال هذه لما مر من كون هذه  الرطوبات طاهرة، والذي ننصحك به هو الإعراض عن الوساوس وعدم الالتفات  إليها، فإن الاسترسال معها يجر لشر عظيم، وانظري الفتوى رقم: 134196.والله أعلم.  

http://fatwa.islamweb.net/fatwa/inde...waId&Id=152807
*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

*99507: الفرق بين المني والمذي والرطوبة* 
لا أعلم متى  يكون ما يخرج من المرأة منِيّاً يوجب الغسل ، ومتى يكون إفرازات عادية توجب  الوضوء ، وحاولت أن أعرف أكثر من مرة ولا أحد يجيبني بدقة ، فأصبحت أتعامل  مع جميع الإفرازات على أنها عادية لا توجب الغسل , ولا أغتسل إلا بعد  الجماع .  أرجو أن توضحوا لي الفرق بينهما.





الحمد لله : 
ما يخرج من المرأة قد يكون منيًّا أو مذياً أو إفرازات عادية ، وهي ما تسمى بـ  (الرطوبة ) ، وكل واحد من هذه الثلاثة له صفات وأحكام تخصه . 
أما المني ، فصفاته : 
1. رقيق أصفر . وهذا الوصف ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( إن ماء الرجل غليظ  أبيض ، وماء المرأة رقيق أصفر)  رواه مسلم (311)  . 
وقد يكون من المرأة أبيض عند بعض النساء . 
2. رائحته كرائحة الطلع ، ورائحة الطلع قريبة من رائحة العجين . 
3. التلذذ بخروجه ، وفتور الشهوة عقب خروجه . 
ولا يشترط اجتماع هذه الصفات الثلاثة ، بل تكفي صفة واحدة للحكم بأنه مني . قاله  النووي في المجموع (2/141)  .
وأما المذي : 
فهو ماء أبيض ( شفاف ) لزج يخرج عند الشهوة إما بالتفكير  أو غيره . ولا يتلذذ بخروجه ، ولا يعقبه فتور الشهوة . 
وأما الرطوبة :
فهي الإفرازات التي تخرج من الرحم وهي شفافة ، وقد لا تشعر المرأة بخروجها ، وتختلف  النساء فيها قلةً وكثرةً .
وأما الفرق بين هذه الأشياء الثلاثة ( المني و المذي والرطوبة ) من حيث الحكم :
فالمني طاهر ، لا يجب غسل الثوب منه ، ويجب الاغتسال بعد خروجه ، سواء كان خروجه في  النوم أو في اليقظة ، بسبب الجماع أو الاحتلام أو غير ذلك .
والمذي نجس ، فيجب غسله إذا أصاب البدن ، وأما الثوب إذا أصابه المذي فيكفي لتطهيره  رشه بالماء ، وخروج المذي ينقض الوضوء ، ولا يجب الاغتسال بعد خروجه . 
أما الرطوبة ، فهي طاهرة ، لا يجب غسلها ولا غسل الثياب التي أصابتها ، وهي ناقضة  للوضوء ، إلا إذا كانت مستمرة من المرأة ، فإنها تتوضأ لكل صلاة بعد دخول وقتها ،  ولا يضرها خروج الرطوبة بعد ذلك . 
ولمزيد الفائدة تراجع أجوبة الأسئلة ( 2458) و ( 81774 ) و ( 50404 ) .
والله أعلم .

http://islamqa.info/ar/99507

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

وفقنا الله وإياكم 
ماالدليل على هذه الجملة ؟وهي ناقضة للوضوء

أما الرطوبة ،  فهي طاهرة ، لا يجب غسلها ولا غسل الثياب التي أصابتها ، وهي ناقضة للوضوء  ، إلا إذا كانت مستمرة من المرأة ، فإنها تتوضأ لكل صلاة بعد دخول وقتها ،  ولا يضرها خروج الرطوبة بعد ذلك .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> وفقنا الله وإياكم 
> ماالدليل على هذه الجملة ؟وهي ناقضة للوضوء
> 
> أما الرطوبة ،  فهي طاهرة ، لا يجب غسلها ولا غسل الثياب التي أصابتها ، وهي ناقضة للوضوء  ، إلا إذا كانت مستمرة من المرأة ، فإنها تتوضأ لكل صلاة بعد دخول وقتها ،  ولا يضرها خروج الرطوبة بعد ذلك .



لأنها خارجة من أحد السبيلين، وقياسًا على المستحاضة، وما ندين الله به أنها ليست بنجسة وليست ناقضة للوضوء، ولمزيد المعرفة:

*هل ينتقض الوضوء بخروج الرطوبة من الفرج*
هل السائل الأبيض الذي يخرج من المرأة ينقض الوضوء؟.

الحمد لله  
الظاهر أن السائلة تقصد بسؤالها حكم رطوبة فرج المرأة، وهذه  المسألة اختلف فيها العلماء، وتحريرها في بيان مسألتين: 

المسألة الأولى: هل تلك الرطوبة طاهرة أم نجسة؟ 

القول الأول: أنها طاهرة، وهو مذهب الشافعي وأحمد.  

القول الثاني: أنها نجسة. 

والراجح هو القول الأول، لعدم الدليل على نجاسة تلك الرطوبة،  قال في المغني:" لأن عائشة كانت تفرك المني من ثوب رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم  - وهو من جماع ... وهو يلاقي رطوبة الفرج، ولأننا لو حكمنا بنجاسة فرج المرأة  لحكمنا بنجاسة منيها " ا.هـ . 

المسألة الثانية: هل تلك الرطوبة ناقضة للوضوء أم لا؟  

اختلف العلماء في ذلك على قولين: 

القول الأول: أنها ناقضة للوضوء، وهذا مذهب الجمهور، واستدلوا  بأن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أمر المستحاضة أن تتوضأ لكل صلاة، وتلك الرطوبة  أو السوائل ملحقة بالاستحاضة، ففي صحيح البخاري عن عائشة - رضي الله عنها - قالت:  (جاءت فاطمة بنت أبي حبيش إلى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقالت يا رسول الله  إني امرأة أستحاض فلا أطهر أفأدع الصلاة فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لا  إنما ذلك عرق وليس بحيض فإذا أقبلت حيضتك فدعي الصلاة وإذا أدبرت فاغسلي عنك الدم  ثم صلي) قال - يعني هشام -: وقال أبي - يعني عروة بن الزبير -: ( ثم توضئي لكل  صلاة حتى يجيء ذلك الوقت) [ رواه البخاري برقم 228 ]
قال  الحافظ في الفتح في زيادة الأمر بالوضوء : (وادعى بعضهم أن هذا معلق، وليس بصواب،  بل هو بالإسناد المذكور عن محمد عن أبي معاوية عن هشام، وقد بين ذلك الترمذي في  روايته، وادعى آخر أن قوله: ثم توضيء من كلام عروة موقوفا عليه، وفيه نظر، لأنه  لو كان كلامه لقال: ثم تتوضأ بصيغة الإخبار، فلما أتى به بصيغة الأمر شاكله الأمر  الذي في المرفوع وهو قوله: فاغسلي) ا.هـ [ الفتح 1 / 332 ، وانظر 1 / 409  ، وانظر الإرواء 1 / 146 ، 224 ] 

القول الثاني: أنها غير ناقضة للوضوء، وهو قول ابن حزم. 

ولشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية قولان في المسألة كالمذهبين السابقين،  ففي الاختيارات، اختار عدم النقض، وفي مجموع الفتاوى اختار قول الجمهور.  

انظر مجموع الفتاوى (21/221)، والاختيارات ص27. 

وقد فصّل الشيخ ابن عثيمين حكم المسألتين السابقتين فقال: .. 

الظاهر لي بعد البحث أن السائل الخارج من المرأة إذا كان لا يخرج  من المثانة وإنما يخرج من الرحم فهو طاهر، ولكنه ينقض الوضوء وإن كان طاهرًا، لأنه  لا يشترط للناقض للوضوء أن يكون نجسًا، فها هي الريح تخرج من الدبر وليس لها جرم،  ومع ذلك تنقض الوضوء، وعلى هذا إذا خرج من المرأة وهي على وضوء، فإنه ينقض الوضوء  وعليها تجديده، فإن كان مستمرًا، فإنه لا ينقض الوضوء، ولكن لا تتوضأ للصلاة إلا  إذا دخل وقتها وتصلي في هذا الوقت الذي تتوضأ فيه فروضاً ونوافل وتقرأ القرآن وتفعل  ما شاءت مما يباح لها، كما قال أهل العلم نحو هذا فيمن به سلس البول. 

هذا هو حكم السائل من جهة الطهارة فهو طاهر، لا ينجس الثياب ولا  البدن. 

وأما حكمه من جهة الوضوء، فهو ناقض للوضوء، إلا أن يكون مستمرًا  عليها، فإن كان مستمرًا فإنه ينقض الوضوء، لكن على المرأة أن لا تتوضأ للصلاة إلا  بعد دخول الوقت وأن تتحفظ. 

أما إن كان متقطعًا وكان من عادته أن ينقطع في أوقات الصلاة،  فإنها تؤخر الصلاة إلى الوقت الذي ينقطع فيه ما لم تخش الوقت، فإن خشيت خروج الوقت،  فإنها تتوضأ وتتلجم (تتحفظ) وتصلي. ولا فرق بين القليل والكثير، لأنه كله خارج من  السبيل فيكون ناقضاً قليله وكثيره. 

وأما اعتقاد بعض النساء أنه لا ينقض الوضوء، فهذا لا أعلم له  أصلاً إلا قولاً لابن حزم ـ رحمه الله ـ فإنه يقول: إن هذا لا ينقض الوضوء، ولكنه  لم يذكر لهذا دليلاً، ولو كان لـه دليل من الكتاب والسنة أو أقوال الصحابة لكان  حجة، وعلى المرأة أن تتقي الله وتحرص على طهارتها، فإن الصلاة لا تقبل بغير طهارة  ولو صلت مائة مرة، بل إن بعض العلماء يقول: إن الذي يصلي بلا طهارة يكفر لأن هذا  من باب الاستهزاء بآيات الله سبحانه وتعالى. 

مجموع فتاوى ابن عثيمين (1/284-286) 
للمزيد راجع السؤال رقم ( 7776 ) ( 13948 ) .


 
http://islamqa.info/ar/44980

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> بارك الله فيكم


وفيك بارك الله

----------

